# Hello



## sebass (Dec 14, 2011)

which method to recover gold is better?
I used it, I had about 800 grams of waste cpu pins, ram etc.. The first time I've boiled in nitric acid, filtered and then I washed them well, I can say I used about 5 liters of distilled water, then placed in clean glass jar with hydrochloric acid 180 - 200 ml, heated to 90-100 degrees after, well I put about 5 to 10 ml of nitric acid, things started to get response after I no longer smoke more mixed carefully with the idea to make the reaction with everything into the bowl, then there resulted a dark green yellow black liquid at-m filtered 2 times, then I put urea, but still remained the same, made bubbles, color remained the same after a day of waiting nothing has changed, I once filtered and put SMB, and did reaction after reaction rest 1-2 minutes but all the same color, then the bottom, there was something white white crystals, and some metal in the middle, as the ship move is seen as is the difference between white crystals, which seem to be the SMB and metal do not know what that is, waiting for a reply or suggestions where and how wrong, sebastian_707


----------



## Smack (Dec 14, 2011)

I need an interpreter.


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2011)

sebass

try typing your question in your native language and let some one here translate it. i cant understand your question.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 14, 2011)

sebass said:


> The first time I've boiled in nitric acid,



uh oh dont let Harold catch you using the b word "boiled" :shock:


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2011)

sebass, 
Weclome to the forum.
It seems to me:
you tried to dissolve base metals in nitric acid, then rinsed.

Then tried to dissolve gold in Aqua Regia.

If only gold in acid it would be yellow, the green you see means you have also copper and other metals with gold in the acid.

You tried using Urea to get rid of free nitric acid (there are much better ways to do this).

then you used sodium metabisulfite (note spelling here on end of word ite), to try and precipitate gold. 

Then you ask about white salts. (lead, silver, urea, SMB, copper, or table salt, it can be one or all of these).

Read Hoke's book

Refining Precious Metal Wastes C.M. Hoke http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs
(REV) (Free Download)

Filter white salts and try Heating solution, to see if it will percipitate gold, if not then add big clean piece of copper (electric buss bar)to cement gold from solution, brush off gold that sticks to copper with tooth brush, brown or black powder is dirty gold,

Read Hoke's book, learn to do it the best way, and not make more mistakes.
Do what she teaches. do get aquanted expieriments.

test solution with stannous chloride (made with tin and HCl, read book)to see if any gold still in solution.

read dealing with waste's:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1300

to treat waste properly.

electronic scrap should be sorted and parts not mixed when trying to remove gold.
read much on forum about this.


----------



## sebass (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry for my English difficult, as I said above, all waste we boiled in nitric acid, then we have good well washed with distilled water, hydrochloric acid and then I made ​​enough to cover all, then I put a few drops enough to reaction do want to mention that .... the filters were small gold wires that were not dissolved by royal water


----------



## sebass (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to use royal water method, but do not know what to do after I removed the water royal waste. how to be royal water? that is after I removed the waste, the color green yellow? then the next step? neutralize what they do with urea? I found I put in as a liquid but still remained dark black with a little tinge of green and yellow


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2011)

It is important that you stop what you're doing and gain an understanding. Indications are you are not removing the base metals, which yields problems when you try to dissolve with aqua regia. 

If you are able, read Hoke's book. That may be difficult for you if you do not use English as your primary language, but the information in her book will help you understand what must be done in order to achieve your goal. Do keep in mind, she does not discuss processing electronic scrap, but the principles remain the same, you simply must look upon the project as one of processing gold plated items. 

I saw no mention of the use of stannous chloride. Until you understand the significance of its use, and you understand what the color reactions mean when you conduct the tests, you really shouldn't be attempting to refine. It is critical that you understand testing when you refine---otherwise you won't know when you have accomplished the task, and if you should, or should not, dispose of solutions. 

Read Hoke. If you must, get a translator to help you.

Harold


----------

